# Gol Hauge in BVB Eintracht. VIDEO



## admin (14 Agosto 2021)

Hauge subito in gol al debutto con l'Eintracht nel match contro il BVB terminato 5-2 per i gialloneri.

Video qui in basso.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge subito in gol al debutto con l'Eintracht nel match contro il BVB terminato 5-2 per i gialloneri.
> 
> Video qui in basso.


sono contenta che abbia segnato all'esordio.


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2021)

Contento per lui, ragazzo di un'educazione d'altri tempi.


----------



## sampapot (14 Agosto 2021)

chissà se ai piani alti cominciano già a mangiarsi le mani...ora date via anche Pobega...ci vuole coerenza ehh...che incompetenti!!! tenete anche Tatarusanu....mi raccomando...l'ultima stagione ha rischiato di farci perdere la Champions contro la roma


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2021)

Io sono dispiaciuto della sua cessione, la cui responsabilità è esclusivamente di *Pioli* che non è stato in grado di valorizzarlo 

Però... se avete visto il gol di oggi non è da strapparsi i capelli e pure decisamente ininfluente
In ogni caso gli auguro ogni bene.


----------



## bmb (15 Agosto 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> chissà se ai piani alti cominciano già a mangiarsi le mani...ora date via anche Pobega...ci vuole coerenza ehh...che incompetenti!!! tenete anche Tatarusanu....mi raccomando...l'ultima stagione ha rischiato di farci perdere la Champions contro la roma


Addirittura.


----------



## sampapot (15 Agosto 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Addirittura.


non capisco a cosa colleghi il "tuo addirittura"
- al fatto che probabilmente dovranno mangiarsi le mani? (uno che all'esordio, senza allenamenti con la squadra, ti va in rete senza essere una punta, dovrebbe dar da pensare sulla bontà dell'operazione)
- al fatto che vogliono vendere Pobega quando ce ne sono altri più scarsi (a detta di tutti qui nel forum)?
- al fatto che c'è poca competenza? (la proprietà non ha mai gestito una squadra di calcio e Maldini non ha esperienza, ottimo giocatore e persona, ma a volte non è sufficiente)
- al fatto che Tatarusano vale zero (stasera ha fatto pena) e che contro la Roma a S. Siro ha rischiato di farci 
perdere in una maniera quasi assurda?
Non ho nominato Pioli, che forse è quello che ha le "maggiori colpe"


----------



## unbreakable (15 Agosto 2021)

comunque non si può paragonare il nostro campionato alla bundesliga..ci sono giornate in bundes in cui segnano cani e porci.. ottimo per gli over nelle scommesse..ed auguro ad hauge perchè si è comportato bene tutte le migliori fortune..però sono due campionati molto diversi..anche se la serie a non è più quella delle difese arcigne di un tempo non so a quanti gol arriverebbe ora un andrè silva..tipo 10 mi sa


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Agosto 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> non capisco a cosa colleghi il "tuo addirittura"
> - al fatto che probabilmente dovranno mangiarsi le mani? (uno che all'esordio, senza allenamenti con la squadra, ti va in rete senza essere una punta, dovrebbe dar da pensare sulla bontà dell'operazione)
> - al fatto che vogliono vendere Pobega quando ce ne sono altri più scarsi (a detta di tutti qui nel forum)?
> - al fatto che c'è poca competenza? (la proprietà non ha mai gestito una squadra di calcio e Maldini non ha esperienza, ottimo giocatore e persona, ma a volte non è sufficiente)
> ...


Competenti o no siamo in CL dopo 10 anni e senza il becco di un quattrino il resto son chiacchere da rosiconi… e scusa ma non mi mangio le mani per un goal di parastinco al 90mo sotto 5-1 in Bundesliga.

Se vi fa così schifo il Milan di Maldini e Pioli vi consiglio di rivedervi gli highlights delle 8 stagioni precedenti..con una rosa che costava il doppio.

I risultati danno ragione a questa dirigenza, l’incompetenza ce l’hanno fatta assaggiare fax e max non sbagliarti.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Competenti o no siamo in CL dopo 10 anni e senza il becco di un quattrino il resto son chiacchere da rosiconi… e scusa ma non mi mangio le mani per un goal di parastinco al 90mo sotto 5-1 in Bundesliga.
> 
> Se vi fa così schifo il Milan di Maldini e Pioli vi consiglio di rivedervi gli highlights delle 8 stagioni precedenti..con una rosa che costava il doppio.
> 
> I risultati danno ragione a questa dirigenza, l’incompetenza ce l’hanno fatta assaggiare fax e max non sbagliarti.


A me piacerebbe solo sapere in quanti hanno visto la partita oltre il gol-deviazione. Il Dortmund cerco sempre di seguirlo quand posso perché hanno una squadra eccitante, pero' vorrei sapere quanti dei mangiatori di mani hanno visto la partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge subito in gol al debutto con l'Eintracht nel match contro il BVB terminato 5-2 per i gialloneri.
> 
> Video qui in basso.


Ormai è andato e gli posso solo augurare tutto il meglio possibile.
Resteranno luci e ombre nella sua gestione e nella sua avventura rossonera e quindi è anche giusto che ognuno di noi si faccia la sua idea a riguardo.
Lo ricorderò comunque sempre come un bravo ragazzo.
Mi tengo la fotografia di lui in aereo che durante il viaggio studia italiano per poter accelerare il suo inserimento in una nuova realtà.
Buona fortuna Petter.


----------



## sampapot (16 Agosto 2021)

stinco o non stinco l'ha buttata dentro, senza conoscere gli schemi della sua nuova squadra...senza essere una punta. Vedremo cosa farà in futuro...resto convinto della mia idea, d'altronde dovrebbe essere ancora un paese libero


----------



## King of the North (16 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Competenti o no siamo in CL dopo 10 anni e senza il becco di un quattrino il resto son chiacchere da rosiconi… e scusa ma non mi mangio le mani per un goal di parastinco al 90mo sotto 5-1 in Bundesliga.
> 
> Se vi fa così schifo il Milan di Maldini e Pioli vi consiglio di rivedervi gli highlights delle 8 stagioni precedenti..con una rosa che costava il doppio.
> 
> I risultati danno ragione a questa dirigenza, l’incompetenza ce l’hanno fatta assaggiare fax e max non sbagliarti.


Condivido ogni sillaba


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A me piacerebbe solo sapere in quanti hanno visto la partita oltre il gol-deviazione. Il Dortmund cerco sempre di seguirlo quand posso perché hanno una squadra eccitante, pero' vorrei sapere quanti dei mangiatori di mani hanno visto la partita.


Io la partita l’ho vista. Ha giocato poco e piuttosto male. Lo hanno fatto giocare a destra e si era piazzato un po’ nella terra di nessuno, abbastanza interno, creando poco. È vero che era entrato in una partita segnata dall’inizio, contro una squadra nettamente superiore, quindi aspetto altre occasioni per giudicarlo. Il
Goal e’ stato abbastanza fortunoso, ma lui si è inserito bene, e ne va dato merito. La partita ha confermato un po’ quello che ha fatto nel Milan, abbastanza avulso nel gioco, ma vede bene la porta ed è capace di segnare


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io sono dispiaciuto della sua cessione, la cui responsabilità è esclusivamente di *Pioli* che non è stato in grado di valorizzarlo
> 
> Però... se avete visto il gol di oggi non è da strapparsi i capelli e pure decisamente ininfluente
> In ogni caso gli auguro ogni bene.


Nulla contro di te, ma mi piacerebbe sapere chi avresti venduto al posto suo. Perchè siamo onesti, qualcuno che portasse grana DOVEVA PARTIRE.

Nomi realistici eh, inutile sognare che un Krunic ti porti soldi, che sia vendibile Leao o altre fantasie.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nulla contro di te, ma mi piacerebbe sapere chi avresti venduto al posto suo. Perchè siamo onesti, qualcuno che portasse grana DOVEVA PARTIRE.
> 
> Nomi realistici eh, inutile sognare che un Krunic ti porti soldi, che sia vendibile Leao o altre fantasie.


Ma sono d'accordo 
Infatti il 90% dei nostri giocatori non è vendibile e finisce che devi vendere gli unici che hanno margine di crescita 
Non è una bella cosa


----------



## 7vinte (28 Agosto 2021)

Ha segnato di nuovo


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

2 gol di hauge in 2 partite. E questo non è un goal di parastinco al 90mo sotto 5-1 in Bundesliga.
Maledetta incompetenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

Con questi giocatori ci vuole pazienza e coraggio da parte dell'allenatore.
L'Eintracht lo fa giocare alto a destra.
Cosa che Pioli non avrebbe mai provato nella vita perché guai a togliere il posto a Castilcoso. 
La carriera di Hauge al Milan è finita nel momento in cui è stato tolto dalla lista UEFA.


----------

